# severe tightness is tummy since last night



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

Since last night I've had what _I_ think are Braxton Hicks, but they haven't gone away. My tummy is so tight, so is my back. Last night they were a little painful, but not over bearing...today they're just uncomfortable. The pain was in my lower tummy and I felt very tight in my back at the same time as the tightness all over.

Last night, I went to bed around 10, got up again at 00h30. Just so uncomfortable...Went back to bed aroun 3am...got up again at 6h30, back to bed at 8, then up again at 10h30...this is how it's been for the last few days...I haven't felt as much baby movement since last night. Even as I type my tummy is just so super tight.

I haven't had a show yet, but not sure if that always comes first.

Sorry, my question is...are Braxton Hicks supposed to last so long? I thought they were supposed to come and go. These seem to have come and stayed. I'm going to try to drink lots of water today and just take it easy because I read that's what helps. Aslo going to pay attention to bub's activity...but when i touch my tummy it starts to get hard again. ?? Is it harmful for baby to be in a contracted tummy for so long? 
I would go see my midwife or doctor, but the car is in the garage today...dh is working and I don't want to bother him...talking to the midwife on the phone in french is very difficult, that's why I'm here.

Hope you can help. I'm just a little anxious.

Thanks, Julie


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

tummy still extremely tight and moving into my back.  Af pains (not very bad) in lower tummy and back when I stand up and walk around.

I've felt a few baby movements, but not many.  A nice kick under the ribs and a knee or a foot poking out the top of my tummy...was very nice to "feel" him move even if it hurt a little.  Felt a few movements in lower tummy too.  

Still concerned about the tightness of my tummy.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jem

I am not one of the midwifes but I know that one of the midwifes is off-line and it is possible the other might not be on until later. 

With that in mind I would consider calling your midwife/labour unit to go for some monitering and to make sure your not in labour or have a urine infection.

Hope this helps

T xx


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

Last night was the first night I slept all the way through!!!  The tightness seemed to subside a bit and this morning my little man was pretty active (whew)!  

Tummy is tight again and just had a bit of a bloody show....  could be any day now!!!!


----------

